# FLEAS: vet recommended capstar + advantix AFTER frontline?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since you gave her the Capstar last night, I'd hold off on the Advantax. JMO, but when it comes to drugs or chemicals I like to error on the cautious side.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We had a bad flea problem a few years ago as the fleas in our area had become immune to the Frontline. We did the capstar which I didn't see much difference from. We switched to Advantix and applied it about 1-2 weeks after the frontline (on the advice of the vet) and saw a BIG difference. It took about 6 weeks go get rid of the problem in our house and I had to vaccuum thoroughly every day and empty the vacuum outside into a bag and dispose of immediately.

We are currently using Vectra on our puppy, but I may switch back to Advantix when he settles into a size as it's a better price and we've always had very good luck with it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know what kind of vet would suggest applying Advantix along with Frontline Plus.
Please, don't apply Advantix till the Frontline Plus is well out of your pups system. The Capstar should provide coverage till then.
If Capstar does not work for you in the future and over the fall/winter you do not want to use a topical, Comfortis is a good alternative and works better than Capstar. 
BTW, Frontline Plus should not be able to be washed off after three days. It just may be that in your area, Frontline does not work anymore.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Capstar only works for 24 hours. If it's been 11-12 days after the Frontline and it's not working, it is perfectly safe to go ahead with the Advantix (they are different drugs with different modes of action). I have no issue recommending Frontline every 3 weeks in heavy reinfestation situations either.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't tell you how many times I have been in your shoes (regarding having just applied the topical and then having to bathe the animal just a couple of days later)

I struggle with this and end up not re-applying, but just trying other things like diatomaceous earth.


----------

